# Allez Triple vs Allez Elite Triple



## Another Piece (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey,

I'm looking to get my first road bike and need some advice. It's going to be used mainly for commuting leisurely 30 miles daily. A delightful little commute really right along a slough that is pretty from a distance, but there have been cases of people getting swimmers itch without ever entering the water . . . After testing a grand number of frames, the Allez was the one that fit me the best. It was the first one I tried and every subsequent one felt slightly wrong. None of them were bad; they just weren't as good. Anyhow, I've settled on the Allez but now the decision is between models - The Normal one or the Elite. The road biking thing is new to me. Am I really going to notice a difference between one or the other? Is the Sora vs the 105 that big of a difference? Anything else I'm over looking? Oh and for the record the normal Allez is prettier than the Elite and 300 bucks less. 

Cheers,
Andrew Day


----------



## SUChemE (Aug 5, 2005)

*Depends*

At 30+ miles per day, you'll be putting decent mileage on your bike. There will be no off-the-shelf difference between the Sora and the 105; the difference only manifests itself over the long haul, i.e.-105 is made of better and more durable materials than the Sora components and will therefore last longer than the Sora. The same argument goes for Ultegra over 105, Dura Ace over Ultegra etc., etc. If the paint scheme on the standard Allez speaks to you then get it, (ab)use the components until they fail and upgrade the components.

It's far cheaper to upgrade components on a frame you're happy with than to invest in a new frame.

FYI-I bought an '06 Elite at the end of last season, even after the '07s came out. I like the paint scheme and the component group (full 105 der/shifters vs tiagra? shifters) better than the '07. The only upgrade between the '06 and '07 bikes was the wheelset, which looked bombproof. Being 250#, I don't care if the frame has a CF chainstay.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

SUChemE said:


> At 30+ miles per day, you'll be putting decent mileage on your bike. There will be no off-the-shelf difference between the Sora and the 105; the difference only manifests itself over the long haul, i.e.-105 is made of better and more durable materials than the Sora components and will therefore last longer than the Sora. The same argument goes for Ultegra over 105, Dura Ace over Ultegra etc., etc. If the paint scheme on the standard Allez speaks to you then get it, (ab)use the components until they fail and upgrade the components.
> 
> It's far cheaper to upgrade components on a frame you're happy with than to invest in a new frame.
> 
> FYI-I bought an '06 Elite at the end of last season, even after the '07s came out. I like the paint scheme and the component group (full 105 der/shifters vs tiagra? shifters) better than the '07. The only upgrade between the '06 and '07 bikes was the wheelset, which looked bombproof. Being 250#, I don't care if the frame has a CF chainstay.



sorry this is totally and categorically wrong.

first sora and 105/tiagra DO HAVE A MAJOR off the shelf difference, as in WHERE THE BUTTONS ARE. the 105/tiagra have the upshift lever behind the brake/downshift lever while the sora has a campy-style upshift lever that cannot be reached from the drops. the sora shifts bad compared to the others.

the "full 105" of the 06 bikes is NOT full, the brakes and crank and hubs and chain are not 105, so you have 3 parts of the group, NOT FULL 105.

the 105 10-speed rear derailleur and NEW TIAGRA 9-speed shifters on the 2007 allez elite are MUCH MUCH MUCH better than the 105 9-speed group on the 2006 allez elite.

the 2007 has a different FRAME WITH CARBON seat stays, as well as a carbon steer tube, which is the most significant difference IMO between the 2006 and 2007 models. I ride an 07 spec tarmac and i have co-workers at the shop with 2007 allez comps and allez elits. the 2007 allez elite is the softest frame that absorbs the most bumps, even compared to my tarmac. this may be because it is a larger frame with longer seat stays and steer tube but it is softer over the road (and more noodly in the bottom bracket) than the tarmac or allez comp.

Want to talk about full 105 you'll have to go to a 2007 allez comp by the way, you'll get the crankset and brakes and chain too!

okay lets get into another way this post is horribly wrong, upgrading components over time is cheaper than finding a new frame? WTF are you talking about. you cannot get the parts groups for the cost of the entire bikes from any major manufacturer inculding specialized. you're getting the frame and fork and warranty for free compared to building your own bike. i don't even have to get the calculator out, a 105 group retails close to a 2007 allez comp. give me a break.

and weighing 250 should make you care more about CF chainstays, the frame is within ounces of the last one, but the difference is not meant to be in weight but in road feel. you have more weight on your butt, so you would BENEFIT MORE THAN A NORMAL CYCLIST since the forces on your saddle are greater. and the buzz of the pavement is more.



so if you're not retarded get the 2007 allez elite, it is obviously better than the 2006 and the standard allez with crapo shifters.

and to the poster who wrote the second post, wow... quit misleading people.


----------



## SUChemE (Aug 5, 2005)

*Wow pal, who p*ssed in your corn flakes.*

First off, since he's ridden both, I can only assume that he's seen that Sora and 105 shifters are functionally different. My point was that the difference in the QUALITY of the components will become apparent over the long run. If you felt that the lack of shifting from the drops is a reality with the Soras then say that. Add to, don't reject my review of them.

And while I am on the topic, I am fully aware of what a full gruppo costs and it is cheaper to replace components one by one over the years as their cheaper predecessors (both in quality and price) degrade than to purchase a new frame outright. If you want, I can draw up an ROI in Excel and email it to you. And while I'm on the topic of full 105, I said full 105, but in my defense I did specifically state that the component group comprised "105 der/shifters" and not a full gruppo. That is the only time I used the term full and it directly proceeded "105 der/shifters". Also, I don't work in a bike shop, I am an engineer and therefore am not privy to or necessarily care to know the wholesale price of each frame on the market not that I think it would have a detrimental effect on the point made above. Enough said. 

Secondly, I'm fully aware of the "benefits" of CF chainstays as shock absorbers but coming from a steel Bianci and having most of my riding background in XC, I feel uncomfortable with anything on my bikes being CF, MOST IMPORTANTLY a steerer tube where defects can go unnoticed until it is too late. I can at least inspect a frame for damage before/after each ride. I test road the '07 elite, a couple of times, and the 30 or so minutes each time was not enough to sell me on the CF chainstays. "NORMAL cyclist"-eat me.

I did like the wheelset better though and I was unaware that the '06 was a 9-sp and the '07 was a 10-sp. Again, I am not sure about the benefits of an extra gear with respect to MY experience, so I will not insert my opinion.

"so if you're not retarded get the 2007 allez elite, it is obviously better than the 2006 and the standard allez with crapo shifters." I will interject one of your favorite acronyms "WTF?!?". This is the only part in your pathetic little rant where you even remotely attempt to give the OP ANY advice, but only at the cost of chastizing him by calling him a retard if he decides that the allez is the right choice for him. I gave my honest opinion of both of the years based on MY experience and left the choice up to the OP.

Now I normally don't throw a dog a bone and retort to such infantile blathering, but I felt that my opinion for the OP has been thoroughly sullied when it shouldn't be. Post your opinion of the bike next time instead of lambasting someone else for theirs.

PM me for for that ROI jerk.

-SUChemE


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

As far as the carbon seat stays go - I have put in a couple hundred miles on both the regular Allez frame and the Allez frame with carbon seat stays (and with the zertz inserts or whatever they are called). I have a full aluminum Allez, and my father in law has two of the models with carbon stays. I can't tell a difference. He rides less pressure in his tires than I do (he's about 60 pounds lighter) so initially I thought his bike rode smoother. Once I aired up the tires to the same point that I usually keep mine, I couldn't see a difference at all. I'm in the market for a new bike, so I have been riding his bike(s) quite a bit recently over many of the same routes I routinely ride with my bike. I don't see any difference at all.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

mikbowyer said:


> the sora has a campy-style upshift lever that cannot be reached from the drops. the sora shifts bad compared to the others.


My '06 Sequoia came with Sora STIs, Sora front derailer, and Tiagra rear. It's a bit of a reach, but I can reach the upshift lever from the drops- big hands, but 105 style would be more comfortable. 

I have no complaints about the rear setup- sometimes a bit of a clunk if you shift under full power, but it's usually quite smooth. It might not be a racing setup, but for a commuter it's fine. The front down shifts a bit slow, but is quite precise, again, fine for a commuter. 

As for durability, several experts warned me that the Sora components wouldn't last 500 miles. I have over 5500 miles on the bike now. The front shifter stuck exactly once a couple of hundred miles ago (I think I cross-chained it- high front/low back) but hasn't even hiccuped since then. Other than that I think it's needed two adjustments. Even I'm a bit surprised how long they've lasted. I've got bad knees so I up/down shift at every stop, and live in the suburbs which means there's plenty of them. 

All in all, I see no reason not to buy the best bike you can afford, but I see no reason to stretch beyond what you're comfortable with.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

My brother just bought a left over 05 Allez Elite with 105 drivetrain in Dream Silver. for $800 from our LBS.


----------



## Another Piece (Jun 10, 2007)

*Update.*

So about two and a half months ago I decided togo for the standard Allez. I had no bicycling equipment and the money that I saved went straight towards purchasing shorts, tights, jerseys, shoes, and new pedals. After a couple months of riding, it's clear that I'm going to out grow the bike. I've been struck with the riding bug and just can't get myself to stop. It's addicting as hell. But I'm not kicking myself over purchasing the standard version at all. I'd grow out of the Elite in about the same time, I think. For now, the Allez is doing an incredible job getting me acclimated to riding a bike at 15+ mph.


----------

